# New Program for Veterans



## Z50C (1 Mar 2010)

I could not find this anywhere else on the site so her is some information. Mod, feel free to merge.

The Royal Canadian Legion and Outward Bound Canada announce an exciting partnership to support military veterans.
Returning home should be a joyous event, but the impact that military service has on our soldiers, sailors and airmen and women often makes the transition back to civilian life challenging. Various mental heath programs and agencies provide professional assistance for those who seek help, but many veterans do not. Inspired by the vision of two young soldiers returning from Afghanistan, themselves Legion members, The Alberta-NWT Command of the Royal Canadian Legion and Outward Bound Canada are pleased to announce a partnership to offer a specialized program that will help to bridge the gap for Canadian military veterans.
The program involves one-week wilderness courses designed to help participants build a supportive community with other veterans and facilitate discussions on readjustment and transition challenges. The courses use adventures and challenges in the outdoors to support successful personal, family and community reintegration. With the support of Alberta Tourism, Parks and Recreation (TPR) the program plans to offer family and follow-up programming.
Since 1926, The Royal Canadian Legion has served Canadian veterans through remembrance of the fallen and care of the living. As it renews that commitment and mandate to meet the needs of each successive generation, the Alberta-NWT Command is actively working through more than 180 local branches to invigorate its service to veterans. Outward Bound was developed in 1941 as a resiliency program to help young British service personnel build the inner resources necessary to survive arduous wartime challenges. Outward Bound Canada was established in 1969, and since that time more than 100,000 Canadians have taken part in its life-changing programs.

The Royal Canadian Legion/Outward Bound Veterans Program offers fully funded outdoor courses designed by veterans for veterans. The courses are designed to be exciting, challenging and fun. They offer a chance for veterans to discuss their experiences with peers in adventurous settings while learning new skills. Those who have had overseas operational experience and have had to deal with transition challenges upon returning home would be a good fit for this program, but the courses are not therapy or treatment. The pilot courses are open to all former service personnel and Reservists (Class C).
During the 2010 pilot phase, the primary activities will be ice-climbing (March), ski-touring (April) & backpacking/mountaineering (May). With support from the Royal Canadian Legion, there is no cost to the program – all equipment is provided and the program will assist with transportation costs. The courses will be active but suitable for anyone with average health and fitness levels.

For more Information or to enrol please contact veterans@outwardbound.ca

other info,

www.outwardbound.ca

www.abnwtlegion.com

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2010/01/29/calgary-veterans-outward-bound-veterans.html  

http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/Outdoors%20heal%20wounds/2502858/story.html


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Apr 2010)

looks to be a very interesting program/partnership... will 
definately scope out the website.... thanks for the info,,,

                             best regards,,,
                                  scoty b


----------



## Greymatters (10 Apr 2010)

das2 said:
			
		

> Various mental heath programs and agencies provide professional assistance for those who seek help, but many veterans do not.



I take exception to this statement.  Quantify many.  It does a great disservice to many veterans who are currently doing work supporting troops coming back from overseas, and another large portion who would like to help but are told their assistance isnt wanted.  



			
				das2 said:
			
		

> Inspired by the vision of two young soldiers returning from Afghanistan, themselves Legion members, The Alberta-NWT Command of the Royal Canadian Legion and Outward Bound Canada are pleased to announce a partnership to offer a specialized program that will help to bridge the gap for Canadian military veterans.
> The program involves one-week wilderness courses designed to help participants build a supportive community with other veterans and facilitate discussions on readjustment and transition challenges. The courses use adventures and challenges in the outdoors to support successful personal, family and community reintegration. With the support of Alberta Tourism, Parks and Recreation (TPR) the program plans to offer family and follow-up programming.



This is not a unique approach and has been offered before by other former CF members in other parts of the country.  While it does benefit a member/former member with facing their personal fears, demons and anxieties, the types of activities described in this program do little to help develop skills and knowledge for dealing with an actual transition to civilian employment.


----------



## Brasidas (10 Apr 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> I take exception to this statement.  Quantify many.  It does a great disservice to many veterans who are currently doing work supporting troops coming back from overseas, and another large portion who would like to help but are told their assistance isnt wanted.



It's not a very ambiguous statement. He said that help is available from (a variety of sources) to guys who seek help, but many guys don't seek help. He's talking about the veterans receiving help, not the ones providing it.


----------



## Greymatters (10 Apr 2010)

Hmmm - to me it can just as easily be read as organizations providing assistance but veterans do not - the end doesnt clarify what the veterans arent doing.   Im probably among the minority on that one...


----------



## FDO (10 Apr 2010)

Yep I read it as many do not WANT help. I have a feeling that some of the old stigmas are still in play in some people. "If I ask for help then I'm weak" I know it's not as bad as it was but we still have it out there. The programs we have today are outstanding and the support we get from not only VAC but our own people who act as sounding boards for us in invaluable. I think you took the statement the wrong way. Our supporting troops are just as important as our fighting troops! IMHO


----------



## Z50C (13 Apr 2010)

Hello,

Thank you for the follow up post on this subject. 

This post is to keep you updated on what is happening with the Outward Bound Canada for Veterans (OBCV) program.

We successfully ran our first pilot courses in march (21 to 26 Mar 10) in the Canmore area. The week long courses consisted of ice climbing as the main activity. 

OBCV has 2 more pilot courses scheduled at this time one at the end of April (25th to 30th) and one in May (16 to 21).

For more information on theses FREE courses or to participate pleases click on the link below.
http://www.outwardbound.ca/results_index.asp?Category=88


If any of you would prefer to contact me directly regarding this program you can do so by emailing me at,   
veterans (at) outwardbound (dot)ca

Cheers,

Marc D'Astous
3 PPCLI (ret)


----------



## Z50C (3 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I have attached a link to further information about the Outward Bound Canada for Veterans Program. The information includes Fall 2010 courses dates.

Thank you,

Marc

http://www.abnwtlegion.com/MAIN%20PAGES/HOME/Outward%20Bound/Fall%202010%20schedule/OBV_sched%20Fall%2020102.pdf


----------



## BIGOS (4 Aug 2010)

I can't even begin to imagine the hardship of returning to civilian life after being in-country on a tour. While I suffer from a mental health problem, severe clinical depression; it does not compare to the obvious mental stress and duress that many of our servicemen and women have been under while serving our country with great pride.

While I won't pretend to know the types of things that our lads and lasses have seen, my girlfriends father suffers from PTSD as a result of 25 years of Firefighter Front line duty, while his father was a Combat Medic in Europe during the Second World War. Unfortunately, as much as counseling and guidance is necessary and as sadly it may not be always requested and sought; this program along with the work of many who attempt to help bring a greater peace and solace to our soldiers is of utmost importance.

I thank these men and women for their great work.


----------

